# Snowmobile Speedway



## polymoog

The first event in this years "Burkacup", a series of competitions for snowmobiles from 1985 or earlier, was held today in Lycksele (northern Sweden), and for once the weather was on our side ;-) The aim is to be first over the line after 3 laps of the course, which is a horse racing track in the summer.











































Any comments appreciated, one thing that annoys me is that my images always come out softer and darker once saved as jpegs, anyone else experience that?


----------



## keybq

I am really liken the third to last. Dam them are some old sleds


----------



## gsgary

Some nice shots there, i must be fun racing


----------



## polymoog

Thanks, yes they had a great time, even though it was a bit cold, -9C in the morning. Not too many people crashed either ...


----------



## 250Gimp

Nice shots!!

Brings back memories for me, especially the old yamahas!!


----------



## polymoog

Thanks, did you used to compete with snowmobiles?


----------



## gsgary

I hope a Yamaha won, one of my motorbikes in a Yam


----------



## polymoog

Out of the 8 categories, Yahamas won 3


----------



## gracevalley

Second the motion love those yamahas. Just blew up my srx700 so I guess I will need to dig deep if I want to repair it.


----------



## stsinner

Wow, those first two pics are of some tanks!!  Were those fast at all?  They look more like work sleds than racing sleds..

Man, some of you people live in some really fun places...


----------



## polymoog

All the orange snowmobiles (incl those in the first 2 pics) are made by Ockelbo, (named after a town in Sweden) who used to make sleds from the 60s to 80s, they are more workmanlike than sporty to put it mildly  

But there is a category called Modified where you can trim the engine, chassis etc exactly how you want, and then you can get some quite interesting results 

So some of them are very fast, and others you almost have to pull along with you


----------

